# Produced and packaged by?



## francescaroberta

Hi everybody! Could you help me with these questions?
In need to translate "Produced and packaged by" into Romanian, and has to be written in a food label. I have this version "Produs şi confecţionat de". It is true that the word "confecţionat "  is referred only to textile products?

The sentence "Produs în Italia de către" is correct? The meaning is "Produced in Italy by"?

 
thank you in advance!!


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

As far as I know, confecţionat does not refer only to textile products. 
"Confecţii," on the other hand, means "textile products."

The problem I see there is that "produs şi confecţionat" means "produced and made by" which is not what you mean. 

_Produced and packaged by_ (on a food label): "Produs şi ambalat de"

"Produs în Italia de [către]" is correct, and it means what you said.


----------



## fluturas rosu

I totally agree with Trisia.


----------



## francescaroberta

Thank you Trisia and fluturas rosu!!
Have a good day!


----------

